# 'Coimbra divina' para Lolita Torrers



## Solle

Estimados colegas del forum,

He escuchado una cancion muy bonita - 'Coimbra divina', cantante - Lolita Torres y no puedo decidirme en que lengua ella canta - en espanol o en portugues (o poreso en gallego??). Simplemente me intereso.

Gracias de toda contestacion.

Mi espanol no es bueno, si hay faltas, ruego que me perdone.

Atentamente,

Solle


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim parece espanhol. A gravação não é muito nítida.


----------



## Solle

De qualquer forma obrigado pela resposta


----------



## MarcB

No es ni espanol ni portugues, a lo mejor es gallego.


----------



## Carfer

Algumas das estrofes são em português (com má pronúncia), claro, outras,a maioria, em espanhol. Não me parece que seja galego. Sendo possível, parece um pouco ilógico uma canção galega num filme argentino (ao que julgo), sobretudo porque não se vê nenhuma relação com a Galiza, enquanto o uso do português é facilmente explicável por a canção ter por tema a cidade portuguesa de Coimbra.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Algumas das estrofes são em português (com má pronúncia), claro, outras,a maioria, em espanhol. Não me parece que seja galego. Sendo possível, parece um pouco ilógico uma canção galega num filme argentino (ao que julgo), sobretudo porque não se vê nenhuma relação com a Galiza, enquanto o uso do português é facilmente explicável por a canção ter por tema a cidade portuguesa de Coimbra.



  Sí, coincido, la mayor parte está en español, aunque tiene bastantes estrofas y palabras sueltas en portugués, y hasta alguna mezcla como “ciudade” .

  También en youtube hay una versión en video indicada como “High Quality Sound, Subtitled”, con subtítulos que ayudan bastante y con mejor sonido, aunque las partes en portugués tienen muchos errores de ortografía.


----------



## Solle

Un enigma en verdad Pero en todo caso, muchas gracias/muito obrigado! Y voy a consultar subtitulos.


----------



## Vanda

Também ouvi alguma coisa em português misturado ao espanhol.


----------



## anaczz

Enfim, é um "portunhol", pois, mesmo nos versos em português, às vezes escapa algo em espanhol.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Enfim, é um "portunhol", pois, mesmo nos versos em português, às vezes escapa algo em espanhol.



Bem... e estamos só a falar da língua, porque se formos ver a ''hollywoodizada'' representação dos trajes das mulheres portuguesas, ainda que fosse só com traje de camponesas, que não me parece que seja isso que o filme quer mostrar, então temos de concluir que há ali uma imaginação muito fértil. Temos, portanto, de ver a coisa como ela é: uma enorme fantasia, linguística e não só!!!


----------



## Vanda

Exato, mesma coisa quando Hollywood coloca brasileiros vestidos de rumbeiros cubanos.


----------



## anaczz

Não só Hollywood! Eu tenho, gravada numa fita, uma apresentação na TV russa de um cantor famoso deles cantando Aquarela do Brasil, cercado de rumbeiras, homens de sombreiros e maracas, numa coreografia espetacular.


Carfer said:


> uma enorme fantasia, linguística e não só!!!


 Outro detalhe é que a letra da música dá a entender que aquilo seria um "fado, fadinho, Portugal"


----------



## zema

É verdade. Mas tirando detalhes e fantasia, resgato a ideia que achei bonita de que ”muitos tiveram o azar de ouvir um fado à noite e já não conseguiram sair de Portugal”.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> É verdade. Mas tirando detalhes e fantasia, resgato a ideia que achei bonita de que ”muitos tiveram o azar de ouvir um fado à noite e já não conseguiram sair de Portugal”.



Coitados!


----------



## Solle

zema said:


> Sí, coincido, la mayor parte está en español, aunque tiene bastantes estrofas y palabras sueltas en portugués, y hasta alguna mezcla como “ciudade” .
> 
> También en youtube hay una versión en video indicada como “High Quality Sound, Subtitled”, con subtítulos que ayudan bastante y con mejor sonido, aunque las partes en portugués tienen muchos errores de ortografía.



! Gracias por su remision a una version Youtube 'high quality sound'; ahora el texto es mas claro ! Hay una interpenetracion tan fina de las dos lenguas y ademas pronunciacion tan extrana des algunas palabras en protugues (e.g. 'Alentejo') que se puede decir que es un 'esperanto' espanol-portugues creado en especial pero con que fin lo saben solo los creadores de la pelicula


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Coitados!


 Essa não esperava, me fez rir muito!



Solle said:


> ! Gracias por su remision a una version Youtube 'high quality sound'; ahora el texto es mas claro ! Hay una interpenetracion tan fina de las dos lenguas y ademas pronunciacion tan extrana des algunas palabras en protugues (e.g. 'Alentejo') que se puede decir que es un 'esperanto' espanol-portugues creado en especial pero con que fin lo saben solo los creadores de la pelicula


  De nada, Solle. Si te gusta Lolita, te puede interesar un documental sobre su vida que hicieron hace poco para la televisión, y que veo que ya está subido a Youtube como “SOY DEL PUEBLO 3: LOLITA TORRES”. 
Destacan en ese documental el amor que despertaron en Rusia sus películas y sus canciones. Es algo bastante sorprendente por la lejanía y la cuestión del idioma, aunque en verdad era una artista con mucho ángel, muy querida en la Argentina. Y con un talento para cantar fuera de lo común.


----------



## Solle

De nada, Solle. Si te gusta Lolita, te puede interesar un documental sobre su vida que hicieron hace poco para la televisión, y que veo que ya está subido a Youtube como “SOY DEL PUEBLO 3: LOLITA TORRES”. 
Destacan en ese documental el amor que despertaron en Rusia sus películas y sus canciones. Es algo bastante sorprendente por la lejanía y la cuestión del idioma, aunque en verdad era una artista con mucho ángel, muy querida en la Argentina. Y con un talento para cantar fuera de lo común.[/QUOTE]

  Gracias, Zema, por esta remisiom tambien! Es la primera cancion la cual he oido de Lolita Torres y me gustó  mucho. He leido un pequeno articulo sobre la biografia de la actriz y es una persona que me interesa mucho. Y ademas será util por mi español


----------

